# 2010 Soldiers Uniforms



## narushima (16 Feb 2007)

This is supposed to be the US Army 2010 Uniforms for their soldiers. Do you think the FC will get them to?
I think it looks like a good setup if you read the amazing specs.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (17 Feb 2007)

I wonder how long the Jet Pack course is going to take ! At least 6 weeks and 1 week in Wainwright!


----------



## p_imbeault (17 Feb 2007)

Looks like the bottom sections of the legs zip off for some stylish short shorts. ;D
Joking of course, 
Those tubes for the hydration system I wonder?


----------



## JesseWZ (17 Feb 2007)

Maybe they just open up for ventilation?


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2007)

Link to source?


----------



## onecat (17 Feb 2007)

So 2010 these crappy looking uniforms are going to be standard  in the US.  I highly doubt it, after the money wasted on AUC and Iraq where is the US going to get more money to waste on crappy uniforms, and mostly won't stand up to combat.


----------



## 28402 engineers (17 Feb 2007)

radiohead said:
			
		

> So 2010 these crappy looking uniforms are going to be standard  in the US.  I highly doubt it, after the money wasted on AUC and Iraq where is the US going to get more money to waste on crappy uniforms, and mostly won't stand up to combat.



hey now, i think those shorts could be a valuable asset in combat. They'd see us coming in our "Magnum P.I " shorts, and become so mesmerized by our manly legs that they lose the will to fight.


----------



## wannabe SF member (17 Feb 2007)

his uniform strangely looks like the one in GRAW.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Feb 2007)

radiohead said:
			
		

> So 2010 these crappy looking uniforms are going to be standard  in the US.  I highly doubt it, after the money wasted on AUC and Iraq where is the US going to get more money to waste on crappy uniforms, and mostly won't stand up to combat.



Radiohead, S_Baker was being kind to you.

Your post does not contribute to the discussion.  Please read the CONDUCT GUIDELINES, in particular the "Posting to the Boards" section.  This is your freebie before formal introduction to the WARNING SYSTEM.


The Army.ca Staff


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2007)

Well since the pics comes from here: http://www.militaryphotos.net/ maybe take it with a grain of salt?


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Feb 2007)

Locked.  Consult with a Moderator if you actually want to consider having this thread reopened to seriously discuss future combat uniform technologies.


----------

